# Menopur for ovulation induction



## Crescent (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi, I am on my first round of Menopur with timed intercourse, I tried clomid but it didn't work, they didn't want to give it to me again because I am over 40. Anyway, I had the first scan day 11 and was hoping to see several follicles but they said there is only 1 which is 26 mm all the others were too small, she also said if may not contain an egg. She said bd every other day. Whenever I have had scans before the follicles have never been this big, is this an effect of Menopur or does it mean it's some sort of cyst? I am panicking as if this doesn't work not sure whether to do it again or do clomid or nothing. Any other experiences with injectables would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Crescent (Nov 15, 2012)

I feel like I'm talking to myself here as haven't had any replies but might as well give it a shot incase anyone is there.i am going crazy, had another scan on day 14 and the nurse said the follicle had gone which confirms ovulation, however... I had a day 21 progesterone which was 11 nmol/l saying I did not ovulate, now totally confused, help...


----------



## Mariposa15 (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi Crescent, 

You are not alone. I used Clomid and Menopur to stim and had 3 follicles. Went for EC but they said they could not retrieve any eggs. I am looking for answers just like you...


----------



## Lizzy Fox (Nov 7, 2015)

Hi Crescent,

I'm sorry I can't give you any advise, I am only on my first month of clomid just now.

One follicle with clomid would be pretty good, so I don't see why it would be bad in you case either. Also my mum had big empty cysts in her ovaries (not fertility treatment related), they gave her hormones and they disappeared! I hope it gets resolved for you, I'm holding my fingers crossed!

Let us know what happens!!

Take care,
Lizzy.


----------



## Crescent (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi, thanks so much for your replies, well the nurse said either I ovulated early or it was an empty follicle, either way the pregnancy test was negative so stopped the cyclogest on on to the next cycle, don't think I will do Menopur again straight away though as not very pleased with the result, with clomid I got a better response and much cheaper! The lining was quite thin on clomid though about 5mm on day 11, has anyone else had this? Thanks again x


----------



## Lizzy Fox (Nov 7, 2015)

Hi Crescent,

Sorry to hear about your negative  I hope next month will bring you more luck!

I was told by the doctor and nurce at the clinic that clomid causes thin lining, but they didnt check mine...

I thought you could only get clomid through NHS! How did you buy it?

Lizzy.


----------



## Crescent (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi lizzy, did you get a positive? I had a private prescription for clomid, it's much cheaper than Menopur. I'm not sure now whether to keep going with clomid or Menopur or try without for a while, I don't have long left though as getting past it with age, the clinic said ivf would be my best chance but my partner won't do that, so stressful!


----------



## Lizzy Fox (Nov 7, 2015)

Hi Crescent,

Oh I know what you mean, partners can be so stuck in their ways. Who cares how you get a baby as long as you do!

I haven't read anything about menopour, but everyone says that clomid is supposed to be very effective, so I'd maybe give it a few more months and work on the partner regarding ivf in the mean time :/

Yes, I got a positive! I am so happy  and I can't believe it! But I am getting these period like pains which are a bit frightening, so I am trying not to get my hopes too high up... The doctors won't see me until week 9, so I guess there is nothing I can do to prevent it should the worst happen  but for now I've done like 10 different pregnancy tests, they seem to be getting stronger, which is a good thing I hope. So fingers crossed... I've wanted this for so long, and this is the first positive I got, it is really hard not to get over excited!

What are you going to do this cycle?

Wishing you luck!

Lizzy.


----------



## Crescent (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi lizzy congratulations, that is such good news that the clomid worked. I wouldn't worry about the pains, I think it is normal unless they are really bad. You could get your progesterone level tested and see if that is increasing, some people do cyclogest to help keep that high. You should also be able to have a scan privately from about 7 weeks if you wanted. 
This cycle I'm not going to take anything, just monitoring temperature with duo fertility and will have a blood test on day 21. I might do clomid next cycle but am worried about having it too much because of the long term risks. Did you have a scan and did they measure how many follicles or the lining? X


----------



## Lizzy Fox (Nov 7, 2015)

Hi Crescent,

Thank you ) They are not very strong, but they are definetly there. You know how sometimes you can "feel" something just because you are thinking abou it and "listening" to your body a bit too much? Well they are strong enough for me to have no doubt that they are real. But they are not excruciating... I'll ask the GP on Monday 

I tried testing the progesterone in a really crude way at home (by inappropriate use of high threshold opk), that seems fine. But the doctors didnt take a measurement. Do you think I should get one done?

Yes, in my area they do private scans from week 8, but what will it tell me in week 8? If it is ectopic, I will probably end up in a hospital by then, and if it is twins then there isnt much I can do either. And apart from that they probably wont be able to tell me anything at 8 weeks... But it is still very tempting! I am trying to persuade myself to wait for the NHS scan 

They didnt measure anything for me, they gave me a 3 month supply of clomid and set me on my merry way. The only thing that they did measure was oestrogen and progesterone in weekly urine samples to see if I need a stronger dose. But no scans!

Lizzy.


----------



## Crescent (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi, you could ask your GP about an hcg and progesterone test  it may not be necessary. You are so lucky it worked quickly for you. Did you do the home opk and try every day around then? I'm not sure whether to try every day or every other around the peak time. When will they do an NHS scan? If you go to your GP and say you are having pains they may scan early to rule out ectopic. 
Hope the pains get better X


----------



## Lizzy Fox (Nov 7, 2015)

I know, it was incredibly lucky! I keep thinking that surely it can't be true, something is bound to go wrong. We were trying for 18 months, but it was the very first clomid round, and the dose was very small, I felt cheated and thought that the first 3 months on that dosage would be a waste.

Yes, I did an opk, I buy the tests cheaply online so I did them every day since the last clomid pill. I got a false positive pretty much after the period and then another one on cd16. It was *almost* positive, but I just assumed it was  we deed the deed every day since the period, twice a day when I got the second positive 

Do you get a positive on your opk? For me this was the first positive, it seems that I don't ovulate without clomid 

Lizzy.


----------



## Crescent (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi lizzy, how did it go with the doctor today? I hope they were able to give you some more information. 
I had a positive opk today which is surprising as only day 11 and I'm not taking anything this cycle, I'm not sure if the Menopur from before made it earlier. It is usually around day 16 if I get a positive opk. 
Look forward to hearing how it is going X


----------



## Lizzy Fox (Nov 7, 2015)

Hi Crescent,

That is wonderful news!! I think day 11 sounds quite plausible, I was told to have sex on days 10 to 18! I'll be holding my fingers crossed for you 

The doctors appointment was quite useless, they already knew I was pregnant as it came on the system when I booked an appointment with a midwife for 31st of January. The GP also said that the pains are fairly normal and that if I can't bear them, I should take a paracetamol. He gave me the number for the local EPU, who I called the same day, but their responce was much the same.

To be honest, I think it is because I am so early on, they first sound a little concerned and then they ask me how far along I am, and then we they become dismissive. I think the idea is that I will either miscarry or get better and there is nothing they can do. So fingers crossed!

The GP said another interesting thing, he said that as long as the test is positive, there is no bleeding and I feel pregnant he is not concerned. I can't say that I feel pregnant at all, I feel exactly the same! The only symptom I have is sore chest, but other than that - nothing! 

How are you doing? Are you feeling lucky this month? The good thing about ovulating early is that you can test sooner! Do you get cheep tests in bulk or are you behaving and only getting a good one when you are late?

Lizzy.


----------



## Crescent (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi lizzy, that is great that they are not concerned, so hopeful you can worry a bit less. When will you have your first scan? 
I'm not so sure if I did ovulate or not, I have had a slight temperature rise but the nurse said only today when I asked that the Menopur can disrupt future cycles too, I'm not so sure I would have taken it if I knew that. 
I don't know what to do now next cycle now if this doesn't work out. I just have the cheap tests as they should work the same. I'm beginning to give up hope, over 2 years with nothing, maybe I am too old now X


----------



## Lizzy Fox (Nov 7, 2015)

Hi Crescent,

You are never too old! If you have some love that you feel you need to give, then it is the right time. One way or another it will work out! It took me 18 months to get the first positive, I was feeling like it would never happen too, but I felt that I had to do everything that is out there, maybe even some clinical trials before I give up and start the adoption path. It will happen!!

I know what you mean, it is so annoying that they don't tell you these things  I was on the contraception pill for 4 years and all doctors were swearing that it has absolutely no affect on future fertility and I should just give up when I'm.ready and everything will be OK. As soon as I was ready and gave up they started saying exactly the opposite, that it might take me a year or more to even get into the normal cycle :/ it is very unfair and possibly even unethical to withhold such information...

My scan is on 28th of January. I am counting weeks, the time is going so slowly! I just want to know that everything is OK...

It helps a little bit that they are not concearned, but on the other hand I realise that they don't prevent early miscarriages and even if it was a typical symptom, they wouldn't do anything. So why tell me and make me worry? Maybe they just give me comfort to reduce the chances? I don't know.

Lizzy.


----------



## Crescent (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi lizzy that is good you have got a date for your scan, you could pay privately and get one done earlier if you wanted, some clinics scan and monitor bloods from 5 weeks. 

I had a scan yesterday and they said there were no follicles so I might have already ovulated but they couldn't see the corpus luteum only some free fluid which is a bit worrying as the cl is meant to produce progesterone. Anyway, I'm doing a blood test next week to confirm ovulation. I think it will be low so I might have to try clomid again. 

How are the pains, are they any better or do you feel sick etc?

X


----------



## Lizzy Fox (Nov 7, 2015)

Hi Crescent,

Maybe you have already ovulated, which day of the cycle are you? Could corpus luteum be mistaken for free fluid? What could the free fluid be?

Yes, in my area they do scans from week 8 (new year week), but I don't think I will do it. If something went wrong, it won't be significantly more beneficial to know this now than at 12 weeks. (DH's thoughts obviously   ) I guess I will wait until the end of January... I will have a midwife appointment in the new year week, she is supposed to do some tests, the results of those should be reassuring... 

Also I've done another pregnancy and progesterone test, they are much stronger than last week, which is a good thing, isn't it? I am weird, I love looking at those tests, they just sit on my desk at home, so that I can come and glance at them for reassurance every now and then 

I haven't had any morning sickness, but my mum said she didn't have any until week 8 (could be a Christmas dinner of dry crackers!) and my granny had none, so maybe I could get lucky? Kinda wish I was sick at least a little bit, for reassurance, but also because it seems that those who are sick tend to give birth to healthier children...

The pains are better, my IBS has been playing up, but I've had much less period like pains. I've had some yellow discharge (sorry!), which could be blood, so I'm a bit worried. But until it becomes red or brown I decided to be in denial. Might call EPU or midwife, I'm not sure. You think I should?

My breasts were sore and grew a little, but they are much less sore now. I haven't googled if that is normal for them to stop being sore, together with suspicious yellow spotting, it is a bit scary to read what the internet has to say.

Lizzy.


----------



## Crescent (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi lizzy
Sorry for the delay, has been kind of hectic trying to get things ready for Christmas. Has the spotting stopped? I'm sure everything is a worry for you, you could always call the midwife and ask? Have you told anyone yet or are you going to wait until 12 weeks? 

I am rather disappointed because I had the result of the progesterone test today which was 16 so not that high and had brown spotting, I'm not sure what is going on but it seems it hasn't worked so now I need to decide whether to do clomid next month. I have had it about 8 times so far and some places say 6 times max others 12 so don't know whether to do it and whether to have scans or not. X


----------



## Lizzy Fox (Nov 7, 2015)

Hi Crescent,

Sorry to hear that  let us still hope that it is implantation spotting, these things can be quite mysterious after all!

What was the dosage they gave you? Do you think you might need a bigger one? My clinic was going to give me clomid for 12 months increasing the dosage every 3 months. But I've also read very contravertial things about it.

If not clomid, what would be the next step for you?

The spotting has stopped, touch wood! I called the clinic and the EPU, they didn't seem to be worried - they said it was to early and if something went wrong they couldn't help me anyway. Because it wasn't a proper bleeding, I didn't even get an early scan 

I've told my mum and dad pretty much straight away, and yesterday I told my boss, which was mortifying but she seemed very nice. I had to tell because she was very disappointed that I declined the project that I was previously pushing for, which came on my maternity leave and I didn't want to screw over the team because of my secrecy. I still need to tell her that I won't be going right states in January, I bet she won't be impressed... Today we had a meeting in another department and she and the other colleague smoked in my presence again all the way there, I was quite disappointed. It is inappropriate anyway, but now that she knows that  pregnant - seriously??

Lizzy.


----------



## Crescent (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi lizzy, that is brave to tell your boss but well done it's the right thing to do otherwise she will wonder what is going on. I can't believe she smoked with you there, that is not very sensitive, I would probably start coughing etc and making hints. It is weird to imagine what will happen because pregnancy changes everything, whether you will be working in 9 months time etc, I really hope it works out for you. Will you go back to work? 

I have been given 50 mg clomid, other than that there are not many options, menopur but that didn't seem to work, my partner doesn't want to do Ivf so that doesn't look likely, I just have to decide whether I want to risk clomid again or just hope it might happen without, it is confusing though because different places have told me different levels for day 21 progesterone, one said above 15 is ok, the other said it must be above 30. Did they tell you any levels? X


----------



## Lizzy Fox (Nov 7, 2015)

Yeah, I hope it doesn't end badly. She seems quite feminist, so maybe she won't be too harsh, but on the other hand she is a career woman with no family, so maybe she will think that it is unfair to cut me slack when no one did that for her in other circumstances.

The smoking really grinds my gears. It is completely inappropriate to have meetings outside while smoking! Absolutely unacceptable, but especially now.

We talked about another overseas conference today in front of another colleague, so I don't know if she actually thinks that I will take the risk of flying 15 hours or was just saying that for pretence sake... I guess I'll find out soon enough!

I think I'll just see how it goes, I would love to stay with the baby and teach it everything myself in these early years, but we are quite tight for money, so yes, I think I probably will go back. Its quite a nice job too, wouldn't want a different one!

50 is very little, they go well over 300 for a lot of women! I think if you are not responding to 50, there is no point to trying that again. You should ask for a minimum of 100, and maybe try it twice and then go for 150 or even 200 to use up the remaining 6 times most efficiently. What do you think?

I was also doing acupuncture and taking Chinese herbs, I don't think it helped - I think it was the clomid, but might be worth a go?

I think for me they said that it should be over 10, the time that I didn't ovulate, mine was 3.5, and the time they were 'almost certain' I think (I might not remember this correctly...) It was something like 12? Can't be right if they told you it was low, I must be confusing something!

Lizzy.


----------



## Crescent (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi lizzy, it is so great it worked for you the first time, did you have any scans or blood tests? Will you tell people at Christmas because I suppose it might be awkward if they ask why you're not drinking etc if you aren't? I agree I wouldn't been keen on long travel if pregnant. 

I went to see the GP who said the levels are non ovulatory so she suggested that I go to a different clinic but don't take clomid until I have been there and she said it is not licensed for more than 6 cycles and wouldn't prescribe it. I had more spotting today so I suppose will get AF any day now although still a week early. 

I have tried acupuncture in the past but it hasn't worked yet so not sure, how often did you go and what Chinese Herbs did you take? I tried Agnus castus but that messed up my cycle more. I'm also trying inositol which is a b vitamin that can help with pcos but doesn't seem to have done anything yet. X


----------



## Lizzy Fox (Nov 7, 2015)

Hi Crescent,

Yes, it is hard to believe, isnt it? I'm still surprised, this sort of stuff never happens to me, I always get the rarest nastiest events like I'm a magnet for them. This is probably the first lucky thing that happened in years if not decades!

While I was on clomid, I had weekly urine tests (4 in total) to check if I ovulated, my periods were so irregular that they wouldnt know when to do a blood test. But no, no scans, they said they only do it with higher doses of clomid, I think that would be 150 and above?

No, we probably wont tell anyone until the 12 week scan. I am terrified that something will go wong by then, or worse if it already has and I am sitting here getting excited like an idiot... Although it is very tempting  It is my granny's jubilee today, telling her would probably be the best present she could have, but should something go wrong she would probably be even more devastated than me, so I wont tell.

I think it is a good idea to go to a different clinic, thy'll look at you with fresh eyes, maybe run some different tests and hopefully will suggest some other treatment. Worst scenario they will probably offer you a larger dose of clomid, I am very surprised that your old clinic kept you on the same dose for 6 months. Do you know if you ovulated in the previous 5?

I went for accupuncture once a week, and I had three different herbal prescriptions from a practitioner I didnt really like. He thought my problem was psycological, ridiculous!

Prescription 1:
radix paeoniae alba 10 - intestines
rhizoma atractylodis macrocephalae 10 - antiinflamatory, immunomodulatory
radix bupleuri 3 - antiinflamatory, anti cancer, menstrual disorders
pericarpium citri reticulatae  6 - antioxidant, antimicrobial
radix codonopsis pilosulae 10 - something to do with heart
radix saposhnikoviae 10 - antioxidant
sclerotium poriae cocos 10 - anti tumour (gastric canciroma), imunostimulant, menapause syndrome
radix glycyrrhizae uralensis 6 (licorice) - stimulation of all meridians, liver
cortex albiziae 15 - vitamins like magnesium, iron, zink and copper
fructus terminalia chebula 9 - swine flue alternative medicine, intestinal maltase
radix astragali membranacei 15 - anxiety, diabetes, cancer related fatigue, prevention of miscariage, anti cancer
radix scutellariae baicalensis 9 - anti tumour, anti inflamatory, anti virus
semen nelumbinis nucifera 12 - ageing related antioxidant, stress, memory
radix dioscoreae oppositae 10 - gastrointestinal, menapause, diabetes, pcos
rhizoma zingiberis officinalis recens 3 - menapause, disprexia, back pain, mental disorders
rhizoma cimicifugae 4 - something to do with oestrogen, antihistamine, antiinflamatory
semen cuscutae chinensis 10 - antiinflamatory, antioxidant, androgens and gene expression
fructus pruni mume 9 - blocks food alergies
caulis polygoni multiflori 15 - antioxidant, appetite reduction, alzheimers, stroke and epilepsy

Seconf prescriptin:
radix paeoniae alba 10 (same) - intestines
radix codonopsis pilosulae 10 (same) - something to do with heart
radix glycyrrhizae uralensis 6 (licorice) (same) - stimulation of all meridians, liver
rhizoma cimicifugae 4 (same) - something to do with oestrogen, antihistamine, antiinflamatory
semen cuscutae chinensis 10 (same) - antiinflamatory, antioxidant, androgens and gene expression
rhizoma atractylodis macrocephalae 10 (same) - antiinflamatory, immunomodulatory
semen nelumbinis nucifera 12 (same) - ageing related antioxidant, stress, memory
radix bupleuri (same) 10 - antiinflamatory, anti cancer, menstrual disorders
pericarpium citri reticulatae (same)  8 - antioxidant, antimicrobial
radix astragali membranacei (same) 30 - anxiety, diabetes, cancer related fatigue, prevention of miscariage, anti cancer
radix dioscoreae oppositae (same) 15 - gastrointestinal, menapause, diabetes, pcos
rhizoma zingiberis officinalis recens (same) 4 - menapause, disprexia, back pain, mental disorders
sclerotium poriae cocos paradicis 15 - present in stress formulas
rhizoma coptidis 9 - alkaloid, anti bacterial
radix aucklandiae lappae 12 - lowers cholecterole, uterus contraction, heavy metals
radix rehmanniae glutinosae praeparata 14 - menstrual syndrome, painkiller, spleen & stomack, astma, allergy
radix polygalae tenuifoliae 10 - learning and memory, antidepressant, improvement of cognition, anzyme for neurotransmitter acetylocholine, nerve growth

Third prescription:
rhizoma atractylodis macrocephalae 10 (same) - antiinflamatory, immunomodulatory
radix bupleuri 10 (same) - antiinflamatory, anti cancer, menstrual disorders
pericarpium citri reticulatae 8 (same) - antioxidant, antimicrobial
radix codonopsis pilosulae 10 (same) - something to do with heart
radix glycyrrhizae uralensis 6 (licorice) (same) - stimulation of all meridians, liver
radix astragali membranacei 30 (same) - anxiety, diabetes, cancer related fatigue, prevention of miscariage, anti cancer
semen nelumbinis nucifera 12 (same) - ageing related antioxidant, stress, memory
radix aucklandiae lappae 12 (same) - lowers cholecterole, uterus contraction, heavy metals
radix dioscoreae oppositae 15 (same) - gastrointestinal, menapause, diabetes, pcos
rhizoma zingiberis officinalis recens 4 (same) - menapause, disprexia, back pain, mental disorders
radix rehmanniae glutinosae praeparata 14 (same) - menstrual syndrome, painkiller, spleen & stomack, astma, allergy
semen cuscutae chinensis (same) 14 - antiinflamatory, antioxidant, androgens and gene expression
radix polygalae tenuifoliae 10 (same) - learning and memory, antidepressant, improvement of cognition, anzyme for neurotransmitter acetylocholine, nerve growth
sclerotium poriae cocos 12 - antitumour, anti oxidant, menapause syndrome, imunostimulant
radix morindae officinalis 10 - sperm motility
radix salviae miltiorrhizae 10 - cerebral blood flow, lipid pereoxidation treatment
semen ziziphi spinosae 12 - hypnotic, sedative

The last one (4rth) that I had was from a different practitioner, that was a standard formula 'Gui Pi Tang' for PCOS, I took that the month before clomid. They all tasted absolutely fowl 

Lizzy.


----------



## Crescent (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi lizzy I hope you had a good Christmas and everything is still ok? Did you manage not to tell people? Those prescriptions you have look very complicated, do you think they helped? Was your treatment on the NHS? I'm not sure if they will do clomid on the NHS if you are over 40? 

I think this cycle is also messed up as had a positive LH test on clearblue yesterday but negative on the others, also day 10 is really early. I think it might be the Menopur that has messed it up. X


----------



## Lizzy Fox (Nov 7, 2015)

Hi Crescent,

How was your Christmas? How are you feeling now? Which day are you just now? Did you get any more LH positives?

Im ok, having a private reassurance scan on Sunday, scared and excited at the same time, but really looking forward to it! I havent told anyone apart from my best friend (who also turned out to be pregnant!) so far, but I am getting paranoyed thoughts that I have a very bad poker face and everyone knows what I am up to 

No, I dont think the complicated ones worked, I think that herbalist was reading too much into infertility related stress and too little into actual physical symptoms...

Clomid was on NHS, I think it is the cheapest treatment so they try it on pretty much everyone to begin with. But I think being older has an advantage that they dont make you wait so long for anything: to get a referral or to repeat cheaper treatments, they try it a few times (or if you've already had it privately maybe they just jump straight to the next stage?) and go to something stronger. I'm not sure what would happen between clomid and IVF though, for me they said it will be gonadotropins but I think that might vary for different peple and clinics. Do you have an HNS referral to a clinic or did you go private straight away?

Lizzy.


----------



## Crescent (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi, that is exciting about the scan, let me know how it goes. Great that your friend is pregnant too! 
Christmas was ok but can't stop thinking about what is happening or not happening! 
Strangely had another positive LH test today on the cheap ones as have given up on the clear blue as I think the one on day 10 must be false, the temp readings started going up last night and today is day 14. I'm going to the new clinic on Monday but I'm not sure I will like them as they seem very keen on getting as much of my money as possible! They wanted payment before I go and already sent 2 invoices for about £700. I'm not eligible for NHS sadly. I also read about a place called Life Fertility Care which is an alternative to ivf so will look into that. 
Good luck for the scan! Has all the pain gone now? X


----------



## Lizzy Fox (Nov 7, 2015)

Hey,

Yeah, it is nice to have someone to obsessively talk about all of this. I dont think dh wants to hear everything I want to say  I am a little sad that she didnt tell me until week 13, but oh well...

That sounds like a real ovulation then! With the temperature going up too! I had a false positive with clomid as well, mine was on day 9 and then another (real one?) positive on day 14 and 15. Fingers crossed!!!! 

I hate private fertility clinics, they know that we are desperate and they just want to rip us off, it is terrible. It is even worse than the wedding industry!

I had a look at Life Fertility Care, I didnt quite get what their alternative to IVF was, is it more psycological and spiritual? Given all the stress we are under, I think it might be a great idea! I think stress really affects our hormones and cortisol and adrenaline are known to interact with the reproductive ones, so psycological help can make real psysical difference!

The pains are better now, but they still happen. I dont know what they are, but I like to assume that it could be my uterus stretching?

Lizzy.


----------



## Crescent (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi lizzy, how did the scan go yesterday? I hope all was ok. It sounds like the pains are just stretching if they have got better. 

I went to the new clinic today, they suggested merional which I don't know if it's the same as Menopur but it's a gonadotropin. They said I didn't have a high enough amount last time. They didn't think clomid would help as it would just thin the lining and make hostile cm. Now I don't know what to do, clomid is cheaper but they say won't work, they also said only about 5 percent success even with the expensive drugs. X


----------



## Lizzy Fox (Nov 7, 2015)

Hi Crescent,

The scan was very nice, it only took 10 minutes, I don't see why the NHS doesn't do it for everyone, it would only take an hour to make 6, or even 12 if you do just a short one, women happy!

At 9 weeks you can't see much at all, and he (or she!) was sleeping the entire time. Sort of looked like a little overturned snowman made of 2 snowballs  saw a tiny heartbeat and a few seconds of movement, when the sonographer woke him up 

We've booked a harmony test for next week as well, so should see him/her again next Tuesday, I can't wait! Hope everything will be OK!!!

I've never heard of merional, but if it is gonadotropin then it must be what the NHS was going to prescribe me next. Why is the chance so low? I thought it was supposed to be about 15% in each individual month! Do you think it is worth going for a consultation in yet another clinic? These things are so expensive though, really drains your savings account!

Surprisingly, in my due data group (joining it feels like jinxing it!) almost half the ladies had a surprise pregnancy after infertility or in between treatments, so never know, maybe it will happen now while you are waiting for the next step! Or maybe all the drugs we are given have a long term positive effect too? Who knows!

Lizzy.


----------

